# tpoo vs. mpoo vs. spoo, which size works for you?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

No not a mixed martial arts contest, but why did you choose the size poodle you have or want?

I wanted a spoo because of two spoos I knew in my earlier (non-dog owning life). I also wanted a bigger dog because BF has always had and will always want a German Shepherd dog. I also have found that it is easier to do many of the activities I like with Lily being bigger. It is easier to connect for heeling and to take the dumbbell and utility articles and gloves from her without having to bend deeply. Even when I am older I think we will always have spoos (and GSD).


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

I grew up with a moyen poodle who was fantastic and responsible for me getting my spoo puppy very soon. I went with a spoo because I'm pretty outdoorsy and so are my friends who all have larger breed dogs, I just want him to be able to keep up and fit in.


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

I picked toy because we travel often and the size fits our lifestyle perfectly right now. One day I hope to get a standard, but that will have to wait for quite a while.

For some reason I seem to have something against the shorter legs of minis, so I don't think one is in my future, but I've said that before and then proven myself wrong, so who knows.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I think my screen name gives the answer of which size I prefer. Honestly, I would like the moyen size of around 25 lbs, but if that is not available next year when I go looking for a pup, I will get a miniature hopefully around 15-18 lbs.

Why? First, that is the size I had as a child and it was my first real dog. That is the size that Merlin was. Right now we have Portuguese Water Dogs. One is 50 lbs (typical size of female) and the other, Neeka, is on the small size at 40 lbs. Neeka is the one that needs a playmate so I believe a mini would be perfect for her.

Also, I am getting older and have shoulder issues. I cannot pick up either of the dogs we have now. So if they ever have physical problems where I need to pick them up, I am out of luck. So the smaller mini size would be better for that reason.

Why not a toy? I am afraid I would hurt a toy, step on it, roll over onto it in bed at night. I am use to 50 lbs dogs and we pseudo wrestle together. We live on the edge of town, and I think I would worry about a big bird carrying away a toy. I know my DH thinks the 50 lb PWD are perfect. So while he would not mind a slightly smaller dog, I know he would rather not have a toy sized dog.

So a mini (or a moyen size) would be just right for us, as Goldilocks would say.

LibertyH, not all minis have short legs. My Merlin had long legs and I have seen pictures of some beautiful minis on this forum with wonderful long legs (Cooper from Outwest comes to mind), but I do know some minis have shorter legs than others.


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

For me it is easier to handle a toy poodle. I have had different sizes as to their weights and my last girl was 7/8 lbs and I was very comfortable with that size. Could hold her in my arms and cuddle/hug her at that size. Don't remember the smallest size but was no doubt around 5 lbs. That would be the smallest I like.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I don't like dogs that I have to bend over to pet. 

So it's a standard for me!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Toys are for me. I wanted a dog that could go on long walks with me, but was still small enough that I could easily pick him up. Remy is an oversized toy - he is close to 11" tall and weighs 7.5 lbs. He is very nimble at getting out of the way so he doesn't get stepped on. He loves to go for walks and I tire out before he does - longest walk so far has been 6 miles and he was still raring to go. He's a lap dog when he isn't playing.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I am all about the standards, I don't know why, just am. Probably because my entire life we had always had large dogs: GSD, Black Russian Terrier, Setters. I fell in love with a Standard that a dog walker in our park owned. His name was Max, he was 27" 75lbs gorgeous white boy and we bonded. I lost my GSD at the time and he filled the void and my fate was sealed. I got Romeo, then Brandy. When I decided I also wanted a small dog, I looked at minis and toys and neither clicked with me. I kept comparing them to my standards and and found them lacking. Until I meant a Havanese with its happy go lucky attitude and the rest as they say is history. 

My Spoos are 10 and almost 9 and I hope they live a long, long time, but when the time comes, it will be standard again..


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We got a toy because she was for my 27 year old daughter who's chihuahua was killed. She wanted the tiny, fluffy, purse dog. I wanted her to get a poodle because I had a mini as a kid and she was awesome, and also, I am also so sick of pet hair! lol

My daughter got Misha and they didn't bond so she gave her to me. She weighs exactly 4 pounds and I really wouldn't mind were she a bit bigger.

I would LOVE a standard, but my husband is retiring in 6 years and we plan to do a LOT of traveling so don't think it would be a great option for us. I do though have a progressive neuromuscular disease and I may need a service dog in the future. If this is the case, a standard poodle would be my ONLY choice. I really don't want a lab or a golden.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I have had all sizes of dogs and Toy or Mini poodle work best for me, you can take them anywhere. They fit well under the seat of an aircraft, booster seat in a car and a sling worn around the neck. I can go into most stores with them. Just great portable companions.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

*Mini for me*

Callie is my fourth mini, although I had one toy years ago. At 14" she is the perfect size for a retired couple. She is small enough to pick up and bathe in the kitchen sink, doesn't make large potty messes, easy to clean up. She can sit on our laps and cuddle or stretch out on the back seat of the car. Minis are the right size for camping, finding a hidey hole for sleeping in the camper and don't take up much room on the foot of the bed. All my minis have had big dog personalities and courage in a smaller package. Best of all, they are so affectionate and so smart (as are all poodles). I guess I just like a lap dog that is sturdy with lots of energy.


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Mini for me too! When I first started looking at breeds I knew I wanted a poodle very early on in my research. I initially wanted a standard, but after talking with a couple of breeders realized most standards were much larger than I had anticipated. Guess what? They make a smaller size of that exact same dog called a mini! 

We decided on a mini because of size, ease of transport, sportiness, sturdiness and intelligence. We found a breeder whose pups tend to the large size of conformity and who have a wonderful temperment. Cooper is all that and more!

I also wanted to add I've never heard of minis having stubby legs compared to their bodies. Cooper is quite square - he's as tall as he is long and most of that is his handsome long legs. He's got that stately poodle prance down pat and is beautiful in motion!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love them all, but as my first dog was a Papillon, it was sensible to choose another littly for the second. Plus it is a great deal easier to travel, and stay with people, with two very small dogs. I chose a larger toy, though, and at around 11 inches Poppy is a good balance of small but robust.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey, mini owners, are you all voting? Don't forget.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

We've had small to medium dogs for almost 50 years. IMO only, smaller dogs can be yappier and are more dog aggressive. For that reason we didn't consider anything other than a spoo.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

a Toy or mini would be for me.
I like that you can scoop them up and snuggle.
I doesn't hurt that their poop is small
They can travel well.

The only complaint that I have of Zoe is she still hasn't learned not to be underfoot. I am hoping she will.


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

I wanted a Standard because I wanted a bigger dog, but also one that wasn't huge so I could still handle the dog. And I went with the poodle because they are so smart and don't shed so much. I also wanted to get out of the house more and wanted a dog to walk with me on the trails around the lakes and parks, so I wanted a bigger dog so I would feel safer.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Twelve years ago, our daughter got a Lab for her husband for Father's Day. (Can't imagine what she was thinking--they had four year old twins and a one year old.) It took about a month for her to decide a dog was more than they could handle, so he came to us. At the time, our son's 55 pound pointer mix was staying with us, too, while he was away at school. Although we'd always had smaller dogs, we found we really, really liked these big boys, so when the time was right for another dog, size was never an issue. We have standards.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I wanted a spoo because I think they are the prettiest. I like that they are active and can walk as long as I want to. They can get in the tub and on the grooming table by themselves. I think they are easier to clip. I feel protected when I am in the woods alone with them. I don't have to bend down to pet them. I tend to let little dogs get away with too much and they are not as well trained under my care...


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

We decided that a mini poodle would be the best fit for our family, because not only the "portability" of the size, but also for costs of grooming and exercise needs. I really like my girl Ruby's size (she is a smaller mini) because she is big enough to be sturdy and strong but not too delicate at the same time. She has a ton of energy and man she is fast. Like a bullet when we give her off-leash time in the yard. She is very playful and rambunctious (still a pup though) but can be out like a light when she's sleepy.There are dogs that are smaller than her, but most of the dogs she meets are larger so it does worry me some that they will be too rough with her. I can really bring her anywhere and walk pretty far with her when we go out so that is another factor why I love my mini girl 

One of her fears though is climbing the stairs in our home. I carry her up and down because I don't want her falling down them. This is one thing that the spoos have up on the little guys and gals!! At least the little ones are lightweight right!?

Ruby is my first ever poodle and I love everything about her. But I think toys and spoos are also wonderful and would love to venture to another size of the breed at some time of my life! Being a member of this forum has opened my eyes to all the different colors and sizes that poodles can be and i know for sure one day I will probably have another size one day. The versatility is endless! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

*Mini Here*



SusanG said:


> Callie is my fourth mini, although I had one toy years ago. At 14" she is the perfect size for a retired couple. She is small enough to pick up and bathe in the kitchen sink, doesn't make large potty messes, easy to clean up. She can sit on our laps and cuddle or stretch out on the back seat of the car. Minis are the right size for camping, finding a hidey hole for sleeping in the camper and don't take up much room on the foot of the bed. All my minis have had big dog personalities and courage in a smaller package. Best of all, they are so affectionate and so smart (as are all poodles). I guess I just like a lap dog that is sturdy with lots of energy.


This is my first mini but I agree with all of the reasons as Susan!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I've had standards, and have always loved big dogs, but after fostering a toy poodle, and then my current mini Smiley, I LOVE the convenience of a smaller dog. I think all my future dogs will be under 30 lbs.

I like being able to pick him up, he fits comfortably in my lap/on the couch/in the bed. It's also easy and fast to groom him at home. I don't worry about him jumping off high things, since he's sturdy enough to land, but light enough that I don't worry about the stress on his joints.


----------



## Purpleflower (Dec 28, 2013)

I joined this forum some months ago when researching kleins, and they're so hard to find that if I do end up with a poodle, it will most likely be either a larger mini or as small a spoo as I can find. 

I love compact dogs so an oversized mini would be fantastic but I feel like there are far more good breeders to choose from in Ontario (where I'm living) if you're looking at standards. 

I did speak to one breeder of minis who I thought looked great however she won't sell puppies to people who work outside of the home (which I do).

I've met some truly wonderful minis and have had four standards of my own so I'd be comfortable with either if I felt good about the breeder and the fit of the specific dog with my lifestyle and personality. 

I'm curious about the poster who said that standards are easier to groom - I would have assumed minis would be easier because there's "less" of them but perhaps their small size can make certain aspects of grooming trickier. Hadn't thought of that!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I love tpoos. I like being able to carry them around under one arm!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

mom2six said:


> a Toy or mini would be for me.
> I like that you can scoop them up and snuggle.
> I doesn't hurt that their poop is small
> They can travel well.
> ...


I think these are all excellent reasons for having a toy. Sometimes even bigger dogs get under foot when you don't notice it. That's why I try to remember to take off my heavy street shoes when inside so I don't hurt them if I do step on a paw.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have to be honest and say I never intended to own a poodle anything............I just wanted a dog that was small enough to carry (I had med & large dogs all my life) and preferably under 10lbs........then I went to see an OOPS! litter that was in my neighborhood and this little ball of fluff sat in my lap and told me to take her home with me, so I did!
Molly is two years old and weighs 12.5lbs and is a perfect size, not to little and not too big!
A small MpooX that I ADORE!!!!!

P.S. When I got her, I had been putting $$ away in a 'puppy fund' so I could get a pure bred Maltese or Yorkie, or Norfolk Terrier.........never a poodle did I contemplate! HAHAHA!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

My first Poodle was a Standard and at 24" and around 55 pounds, he was an average size.

My husband works full time, and I have some health challenges and can't always get out for long exercise sessions, plus I can't lift a lot, so we thought a smaller dog would be best. Plus this is my husband's first dog and the bigger sized are a bit overwhelming for him.

Our new pup, Fletcher, is a small Standard/Oversized Mini and he's predicted to be in the 25-30 pound range. This is a wonderful size for us.

Strangely, I always thought I was a "big dog" person, but we both thought our little guy was a pretty great size when he was around 10 pounds. It's possible a Toy or Mini might be in our future if we ever decide on a second dog.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

My grandmother had toys, my close friends and neighbors always standards, I had one toy (oversize) back when I was in my 20's, and have had minis since (Jake, and now Sunny). I like a solid athletic mini and Sunny fits the bill!! Here in the Chicago area, most toys and minis are very fine boned and delicate; I like the build and conformation of Sunny. My test was if I could pick them up easily, if I had to, they were the right size!! I would have loved a standard, but middle size is just perfect for me!

P.S. my last mini, Jake, had 2 CCL surgeries, both when he was over 10 and being able to carry up/down stairs was imperative!


----------



## Taylormrt (Jul 7, 2014)

I never was a poodle person "didn't like them" I lost my golden retriever to old age I gone for 28 days at a time for work my wife told me I got you a dog while I was at work a spoo I was like no way till I met my boy raz after about 6 months I went and got Macy raz need a play mate 2 yrs later along comes pip wow 3 standard poodles I would trade them for any thing


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

I chose the Spoo because I am not a fan of spoiled ankle biters, and a lot of the miniature poodles I met were oh so clingy. Plus as a groomer I wanted something to work with and also at this point was looking for a companion/playmate for my Belgian Tervuren. Love my Sully, love Spoos, and if I could I know I'd have more than one.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Being on this forum makes me want a mini and a standard, but I choose toy because my three kids and I have tons of allergies, even to dogs. We've been doing allergy shots for 18 months (so far) and they are working great for environmental. My logic is that a toy is smaller so if we are allergic, it would be less due to it being less of a dog. Also, because we have a smallish house, and because he can't be in our bedrooms, (he has he run of he first floor, living room,kitchen and bathroom) I thought it would slightly wrong to have a larger dog in a small space. (We have our hepa filters running all night to help us in case we are allergic) I am a stay home mom but we are always on the go. It is proving easy to take him along with us, his size makes it easier to play in the car! (Small SUV) also, I'm struggling with moody teenage girls and having a tiny dog to snuggle with makes me feel almost like the good old days when they were babies! I refuse to have a yappy ankle biter and don't appreciate the stereotype. I'm a novice but have seen people with patience and consistency train their dogs well. As a matter of fact, Hap hasn't done high pitched yap in a week. (Had him two weeks) We totally ignore him when he does and wait for him to calm down before he gets attention.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

We have always had bigger dogs. I have to admit I never really noticed poodles until I saw a large parti spoo for the first time. I had to get one. Although there are times I can appreciate a smaller size for the obvious reasons, I love how I can hug and cuddle with him like a big teddy bear. Everyone loves to throw their arms around him and hug him. He is such a lap dog Im sure he thinks he is a toy. He comes everywhere with us and is the reason we cannot downsize to a car. The back seat in the truck is his. 


If Im being honest, I have to admit I like the extra attention we get when we are out on our walks. Apparently a lot of people here haven't seen the bigger poodles too.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Never had a big dog in my whole life. So we did lots of research and ended up with the Spoo, more to love. But their all great. It would be fun to have one of each I think!! Maybe in my dreams lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm definitely a large dog person! 

More to hug!!!  Do I need to say more? 
















Ps even though they look huge, I can carry them!! They're only about 58-62 lbs! I've carried them upstairs even, one at a time though! LOL

Oh! Yes I'm very clumsy, so I'm always worried when around little ones, though I think they are incredibly awesome, I just wouldn't be able to relax, afraid I could accidentally hurt them









Their bark DEFINITELY scares people too!! They have really thick barks! Even though they are super sweet and friendly I feel safe that they bark and scare away uninvited/unannounced people! 


PS2. I understand their need for space to run and exercise! That's why I got the house with the biggest fenced in backyard I could find even if the house was ugly.. I didn't care LOL 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

When we decided to get a dog I originally wanted a spoo, but at the time we were living in a small cottage with a small yard so we went to the other extreme and got a toy! Then along came the mini... So I guess we're due a spoo next??

I think part of it was that we didn't know dogs, but having had cats for years were used to having that size animal(s) around the house so mentally it wasn't a huge change for us. 

Also the logistical "problems" with the smaller ones seemed less than with the bigger ones - counter surfing, bloat, all that kind of thing - and there was probably an underlying worry about being able to control a big dog, because we knew nothing! LOL.

I love being able to tuck Pippin under one arm - she's a sturdy top of the size range toy - and Pushkin is perfect (size wise!). 

I'd probably go with another mini... or a toy... or a standard...


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

My husband and I have always had larger sized dogs, a catahoula, an aussie x great pyrenees and a redbone coonhound. We never really considered a smaller poodle, although now as we watch Hemi grow wd both could imagine a nice over sized mimi in our future. 

I know a very fun, cute little toy but can't imagine taking a dog that small to work with me. The female gyrfalcons would see a toy as a snack.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Countryboy said:


> I don't like dogs that I have to bend over to pet.
> 
> So it's a standard for me!


But you would get knocked over if you trained your standard to jump in your arms...Just sayin


----------



## flowernat7 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Don't have a poodle yet but leaning towards a mini*

Have 2 active children and a small house, think mini will be sturdy enough compared to the toy and not too huge for my younger daughter who is not a fan of big dogs.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

mom2six said:


> a Toy or mini would be for me.
> I like that you can scoop them up and snuggle.
> I doesn't hurt that their poop is small
> They can travel well.
> ...


Patience my dear, patience...lol. She will. It takes some months and it's a learning process for them. Mine are about 14+ months old and they're getting better and better, but not perfect. I still watch it. My Chihuahuas probably got onto that sooner if my memory is correct. (which it hardly ever is) But anyhow, give it some more time. You haven't had your pup for very long.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I always had larger sized dogs all my life...(Labs, Doberman, GSDs, mixes, Beagle mix, a more medium sized) That is until.....I got my first Chihuahua. I wanted something small and so if I were going to go small, I wanted reeeeeelly small. lol. I love that breed and loved my little Chulita. So a couple years later I got Jose`. From that point on, considering my age, I decided if I'd ever get another dog it would be small. And after much consideration, I decided to go for a Poodle. It was between a mini and a toy and I decided, with my small yard and less active lifestyle, a toy would suit me best. I don't mind bending over a lot because I do that anyhow with all the gardening I do. lol. It keeps me limber. They're easy in so many ways and toy Poodles have the fewest health issues which I liked. As someone mentioned, when you get old and have to lift the dog into the car or what have you, the toys make that very easy. (if you can still bend over.) LOL.

I found out with the Chi's that they learn to get out of the way very well. I've never hurt my little dogs, although they have been punted a couple of times. My son stepped on Maurice when I first got him which just about unhinged me. And my son. But miraculously, Maurice was all right. He and Mattie are quite watchful now, but not experts yet like the Chi's got to be. 

They eat less, travel is easier and a whole bunch of reasons. I always liked to hike when I lived in Idaho and those Chi's were fabulous hiking buddies. They kept right up with the Doberman and Lab and my son's Pit bull mix who lived with me for a couple years. They all got along swimmingly and so I thought another toy would be great. And decided on Poodles. I love them. And I bet when they get a good recall on them, they can go for miles too...lots of strength and energy. 

But I must say, if I got another dog, which I probably won't, I might seriously consider another Chihuahua...really easy peasy and such a lovely breed in so many ways. They shed a little but since they're so small, it isn't much. I do love that aspect of the Poodles though.

I like having a lap dog, they're smart, active, entertaining, very affectionate and darling and hmmm...what else. Well, they're just so dang cute, I can hardly stand it... with their earnest little expressions as they look deeply into my eyes!!!


----------



## AgilityChick (Jul 9, 2014)

When I started my hunt, I was looking for a Moyen/Klein. The reason was because, as a groomer, I wanted to do grooming competitions with the dog. I personally find it easier to work with a larger dog (less nooks and crannies where you have to be super-careful with the clippers and shears), but I didn't want to have SUCH a huge "canvas" that it took me 5 hours to get a single haircut done after bathing/blow-drying. It proved difficult to even find a breeder of Moyens, and I guess I just wasn't patient enough to wait until next summer for my puppy, so I will be getting a Standard in October. I believe she will be on the small side, so I'll be getting just what I wanted.

One thing that I have done with all of my dogs is pat them on the ribs, not so hard for it to hurt, but pretty firmly. If they get side-swiped or knocked over, they're not big enough for me.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled,
Prior to our Spoon, we had 3 Dobes. Every one of them was a lap dog. Guess what? So is the Spoo. Lol


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I've had minis since the late 1960's. I wish this poll was set up to let me vote for toys and minis. Either size is perfect for me. As an older lady now, I need a dog I can carry when needed. As dogs get older they may need to be carried up and down stairs. No way I could do that for a spoo, nor could my friend when her black standard aged. I currently have two well-bred toys from a great breeder. They are not fragile little ankle biters. They are sturdy little dogs who wish to be friends with all humans. Ankle biters are the result of idiot owners. Don't prejudge dogs by their size.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You can vote for more than one choice, or at least I thought that was how I set it up. Since I voted when I started the thread I can't see those options anymore though.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Beaches said:


> Poodlebeguiled,
> Prior to our Spoon, we had 3 Dobes. Every one of them was a lap dog. Guess what? So is the Spoo. Lol


So true. Those Dobermans can curl themselves up into the tiniest little ball. Mine use to sit in this rather small wing back chair. And he was 29" and 90 LBS. lol. But 90 lbs on my lap is a bit much. lol. Although, since Dobermans HAVE to be touching some part of your body at all times (lol) and if we were on the couch, he would have a foreleg on me or his head which in itself weighed plenty. I think a Standard would be lighter in most cases. But yeah, they consider themselves lap dogs.


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

I've always like the bigger dogs. I had three 80+ pound greyhounds and never thought I'd want another breed. I started seeing and meeting some lovely standard poodles. After I lost one of my greyhounds, decided to get a standard. She is about 45-50 pounds, so is big enough to roughhouse with the big boys and small enough to ride in the car and snuggle on the couch.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I love Daphne's color!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I enjoyed the travel convenience of the Scottie, but decided it was now or never for something bigger. I have 4 fenced acres and it seemed right to get a dog who could really enjoy it. I know he'll be impossible for me to lift when he's full grown, but I have a husband who does the heavy lifting. I also like the idea of an imposing dog by my side, just for the intimidation factor.


----------



## Purpleflower (Dec 28, 2013)

AgilityChick said:


> When I started my hunt, I was looking for a Moyen/Klein. The reason was because, as a groomer, I wanted to do grooming competitions with the dog. I personally find it easier to work with a larger dog (less nooks and crannies where you have to be super-careful with the clippers and shears), but I didn't want to have SUCH a huge "canvas" that it took me 5 hours to get a single haircut done after bathing/blow-drying. It proved difficult to even find a breeder of Moyens, and I guess I just wasn't patient enough to wait until next summer for my puppy, so I will be getting a Standard in October. I believe she will be on the small side, so I'll be getting just what I wanted.
> 
> One thing that I have done with all of my dogs is pat them on the ribs, not so hard for it to hurt, but pretty firmly. If they get side-swiped or knocked over, they're not big enough for me.


Can I ask what breeder you're going with?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think AgilityChick has spoken about her breeder and the litter in another thread. You can search her posts if she doesn't come back to this thread.


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> No not a mixed martial arts contest, but why did you choose the size poodle you have or want?
> 
> I wanted a spoo because of two spoos I knew in my earlier (non-dog owning life). I also wanted a bigger dog because BF has always had and will always want a German Shepherd dog. I also have found that it is easier to do many of the activities I like with Lily being bigger. It is easier to connect for heeling and to take the dumbbell and utility articles and gloves from her without having to bend deeply. Even when I am older I think we will always have spoos (and GSD).


My dog is a small spoo, 41 pound female. It is the perfect size for me. I am an older woman and i could no longer control or lift a large dog if the situation required it. But i didnt want a small dog either. This one is just right for me.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> I enjoyed the travel convenience of the Scottie, but decided it was now or never for something bigger. I have 4 fenced acres and it seemed right to get a dog who could really enjoy it. I know he'll be impossible for me to lift when he's full grown, but I have a husband who does the heavy lifting. I also like the idea of an imposing dog by my side, just for the intimidation factor.



I can carry my standard poodles no problem!  (you might also be able to!) I can't carry them for long though! but enough to get them up the stairs onto the second floor of our house, for instance. Once in a while Lou will turn into silly-putty and won't move! LOL she just lays down and she goes totally limp trying to be as heavy as she can hahahahaha  she doesn't resist or anything but just pretends she's fainted! LOL but she is only about 60lbs and I'm 5'4" and I still can carry her up the stairs :-D so she knows that trick doesn't work!! 

My poodles LOOK HUGE but under all that hair it's only 58 to 62lbs!! Maybe 64 at the most! 

I think it's perfect for me. 10 more pounds and I wouldn't be able to carry them. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

the reasons I love poodles is because of a mini poodle named Langston I received when I was 15. He was so smart and loving and he lived to be 16yrs. I got Layla my toy (10 inches 8 lbs) for Langston to have a companion. Well she stole my heart. I have adored this dog since she was 8 weeks old and now that she is 8 years old my heart belongs to her. She helped me get over Langston' S passing last year even though we were both heart broken. I got my other mini (pebbles) when a friend didn't spay her dog and her brothers toy poo got to her mini girl (that's why our pebble is a small mini 12 inches 13lbs). Pebble and Layla hit it off instantly. And my spoo I got a couple of weeks ago because I hunt and we had labs growing up but I have gotten use to NOT sweeping dog fur. Lol. So I went to a breeder known for hunting and retriever poodles and Othello followed me around why the other pups wanted their litter mates and mother he was obsessed with me so a few weeks later he came home with me. I love them all and each size has itS advantages I will say I love the fact I never have to pet sit Layla she has traveled all over the world with me. And sometimes I feel guilty because Othello goes everywhere with me because he is getting socialized and he has obedience class and gun shyness lessons and goes to work with me, Layla gives me dirty looks when she doesn't get to come.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mpoo! Haven't owned the other sizes though. Mpoos you can pick up and they are big enough to do some larger dog things! Perfect size.


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

I got a Miniature because I am getting older and did not think I could keep up with Standard poo they are so beautiful tho. I want to make sure my pup gets enough exercise so she will stay healthy. I can easily pick her up and put her in the car to go with me. She also sets in my lap.:act-up:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My Lily thinks she is a lap dog even though she's a spoo.


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

Beless her heart. hope you have a big sofa lol. the standards are so beautiful. :act-up: my little Amber does not like me out of her site. I so love my little Amber Ann


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I like the standards just because I love running and wanted a dog to go with me. Little did I know they would run far, far further than me. But we hike now and they run 3 x the distance with all the back and forthing, and maturing helps with the energy levels a bit too. A nice big solid dog is just fun though, so I'm sure it's just personal preference in the end.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> My Lily thinks she is a lap dog even though she's a spoo.



Standard Poodle-Lap Dog? Yup!! I got 2 of 'em  LOL they have no idea they are big.. They just crawl onto your lap like it's no biggie hehehe

Apollo on my lap and Lou around my neck! It gets heavy! sometimes my neck hurts or my hands/feet fall asleep.. But... Ya know... Don't wanna disturb the poodle  










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

We got a spoo since I wanted a poodle and DH wanted a dog that could run with us. He's our first dog and we're very happy with our choice: darku runs, swims, hikes, and paddles with us. We can't imagine having our adventures that we have with another breed or smaller dog.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I grew up with a GSD and a miniature schnauzer. No problem having a big dog but as we now live in San Francisco (and probably we will be here for a long while) I think a smaller dog (20lbs max.) would fit our lifestyle better. Now I have an oversized mini (20lbs, 17.5") who is sturdy like a big dog and affectionate enough to curl up on the couch with us. I can scoop him up and run for our lives in case of emergency. I wish he's smaller so that he could fly with us in the cabin. 

He's almost perfect as the only dog but if I were to add a second dog, I would need in size Mini because Nickel sometimes plays rough. The next time we own a solo dog, I would be around 55, I think I would want a poodle that's small enough to fly in the cabin.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm solidly in the Toy group for a few reasons, primarily the portability factor . Oliver is oversized, but he's small enough we can use the bathroom sink counter as a grooming table until I purchase one . I just cover with with a non-slip bathmat and a towel and we go to town. It's a bit too small but doable.

I adore Standards and would love to have one for several reasons, just am not set up at this point to do so. Also I'm new enough at Poodle coat management that I best get it right with my Tpoo before adding another of any size.

After meeting Dino at Woofstock, I realize just how large are the Spoos -- love that but know now's not the time .

A neighbor has a lovely Mpoo and she is just a darling, but I lean towards Tpoos and Spoos.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Streetcar, not all spoos are huge. Lily is 22 3/4" at withers and weighs about 36 lbs. I can easily pick her up when I need to. Also they do take longer to groom, but it is easier in some ways since the curves are gentler to reach around. When and if you are ready I am sure Oliver would love to have a big spoo brother or sister.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I think that all Poodles are perfect !!! I love all sized but chose Toys because I live in a split foyer home . After years of carrying elderly Bichons up and down stairs I needed a smaller dog as I am getting older. Toys are all Poodle in a small package. My husband grew up with Mini's and is madly in love with Toys. If I were ever to move into a one story home I will have to find an older Spoo!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Prior to last Thursday when Bella was injured I would have voted toy. She has always been the perfect size for us as she is small enough to easily travel under the seats on planes but has a huge personality. However her injury which I understand from the Ortho surgeon is common on toys has me very nervous :-(


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Lily, thank you . In reference to my user name and Oliver's deep enjoyment of riding in our local streetcars, it would be a hoot to have a Spoo on my lap for such a trip . And of course big hair makes any size Poodle look even larger, even my little guy just now, hee hee!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Minnie said:


> Prior to last Thursday when Bella was injured I would have voted toy. She has always been the perfect size for us as she is small enough to easily travel under the seats on planes but has a huge personality. However her injury which I understand from the Ortho surgeon is common on toys has me very nervous :-(


Sigh, your sweet Bella. Minnie, I've been worrying about both of you, yet am certain every step you'll take will be to her benefit, no matter what.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Streetcar, not all spoos are huge. Lily is 22 3/4" at withers and weighs about 36 lbs. I can easily pick her up when I need to. Also they do take longer to groom, but it is easier in some ways since the curves are gentler to reach around. When and if you are ready I am sure Oliver would love to have a big spoo brother or sister.


Lily, I've never said, but absolutely adore your girl and her sweet expression in your avatar. She seems an ideal combination of energy, brains, and love all wrapped in a very feminine package .


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Streetcar said:


> Lily, I've never said, but absolutely adore your girl and her sweet expression in your avatar. She seems an ideal combination of energy, brains, and love all wrapped in a very feminine package .


That is very nice of you to say. She is my perfect dog. That avatar pic is quite old now. She has a very long TK and ear feathers now.


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Lily is gorgeous! Love love love the longer topknot and ears. Love.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree with Bizzeemamanj! Lily is gorgeous in the avatar picture and with the longer topknot and feathered ears!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

When I was living overseas and wanted a dog I could bring in the airplane cabin, a mini poo was just right. Then when I got a second dog when I moved back to the US, it seemed another minipoo was the right size.

But I'd always wanted a spoo -- such bearing! Now I am retired, and since I traveled so very much when working, don't really want to travel much now. So the time was ripe for a standard, and that's what I have in Pericles.

As others have mentioned, I was concerned about not being able to pick up and carry a spoo up the stairs. But I am planning to soon move somewhere with a move clement climate and will be getting a house on one level, so that should not be a major problem.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, Lily, what a glamor snap ! Love her long locks and the collar sitting just a bit askew. Looks like a photo one would see in Vogue.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't really take credit for that or my signature pic. they were both done by professional photographer M. Nicole Fischer last fall at the agility trial where Lily finished her NA title. Nicole also has a black spoo so she really knows how to get great pics of Lily.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I chose to make a SPOO my special companion for several reasons. First, I knew I wanted a poodle from way back - had a MPOO as a girl and loved her so much. Second, I just love the regal bearing and long legs of SPOOS - and, like another poster (Frank?) I like that when she is full grown, I will be able to pet her without bending down too far . Third, I am hoping to train her for therapy dog at least and possibly service for autism - and for both, I prefer the standard size for work with children and the elderly. Although she will obviously be less able to get up on a hospital bed with some patients (though not all!) due to her larger size, I think that will be offset by the ease with which people will be able to reach her, her sturdiness for unexpectedly unsteady handling by children and elders (and me!) and the lovely calm that standards seem to evince once they reach adulthood.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

LilyCd
This thread was a lovely idea and how neat to be able to learn what led people to choose their poodle size. Feels like we've had a chance to learn a bit more about the posters and their families which is great. Thanks for implementing this thread. I too, second the comments about your Lily being a true star.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

I've now had all three of the major sizes, though Miss Quinn has a long ways of growing ahead of her yet 

The toys we had were the runts of the litter and were in the 4-4.5 lb range and were adorable and cuddly, and easily figured out how to stay out from underfoot (surprisingly faster and better than my SPOO has at this stage). I do worry a lot about them being so small and jumping up and down, or getting stepped on, as they just don't take accidents well, but boy are they just great for cuddling or carrying which is great since they aren't able to keep up on longer walks. 

Our mini was full grown about 13-15 lbs and was about the size Quinn was when we got her. He was a great size, for the most part able to keep up very well, very active outside or when playing, and loved to be near and mellow when hanging out indoors. He lived to be 20 years old, and his rear legs in the later years were very stiff for him. He was our first poodle, and we didn't do bad, but looking back we wished we had lifted him up and down from couches and such more often, and is why I make sure with all my pups now that I'm very aware. They can live such long lives, and its great to preserve quality of life proactively 

As for SPOO, my Mom always wanted one when alive, but the smaller sizes were always a better fit for her lifestyle, and when it came closer to choosing my companion and hopefully service dog, and settled on poodle due to personality, intelligence, and not being an issue with my allergies I knew that a SPOO was in my future. Especially being over six foot tall and 200lbs a big standard just made sense for me. Lots more to learn about these big gentle giants though in my future, and I'm excited for the journey.

As for the future, I could definitely see another MPoo in it especially when older. I'm not sure about toy/teacup, not that I don't love them, but I'm active and I like dogs that I don't have to carry the majority of the time .


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

We wanted a smaller size for traveling. Indie was such a great rescue that we tried to duplicate her in Lady and then again in Jack. Of course they are all COMPLETELY different from each other, but while Indie and Lady are around 14 pounds Jack is a whopping 19 pounds...we call him Meat Loaf! Traveling would probably be easier with a spoo now that we have THREE mini size!


----------



## austinred (Jun 30, 2014)

We chose a standard because my husband grew up with them. Plus, I have 5 and a 2 1/2 year old boys and we needed a dog that could withstand boy hugs and craziness. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Mar 23, 2014)

I grew up with two mini poodles. I have had Pomeranians, schipperkes, boxers and mutts of all sizes. I was wanting a "Velcro" dog this time. Every dog breed finder test pointed to a mini or toy poodle...We wanted to buy a mobile home, in a park, and needed to stay under 16". 

We wanted the biggest little dog...daddy loves a dog that can rough house, chase stuff and jump. He never Dreamed that it would take a Poodle to fill all his dog requirements. I think we finally have an only dog.


----------



## Purpleflower (Dec 28, 2013)

I'd love an oversized miniature (quite a lot oversized) but it seems the most respected mini breeders aim to breed in-size, and I'm very committed to buying from an excellent breeder. 

Even the small standards are a bit too tall though.... 

We split our time between city and country and the klein size is a great compromise. Compact enough for smaller city spaces, leggy enough for deep snow on untouched country trails. 

My perfect poodle isn't a byb dog that's for sure. There do seem to be a few breeders in North America breeding what I'm looking for however I'd also be concerned about buying a dog that's too drivey. 

And of course it's no small thing to pay more than $2,500 plus shipping just to get a dog that's a few inches smaller when there are so many fantastic standards in Ontario. 

So I'm still very much unsure of whether I want a mini or a standard, where it would come from and whether it's realistic at all! A beautifully bred klein is what I truly would like, however whether I'm willing to prioritize that much money in that way will remain to be seen.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

hopetocurl said:


> I love tpoos. I like being able to carry them around under one arm!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have 3 toys and have had a total of 8 over the years. 
they are the best 3 on my lap at one time. easy to handle and train


----------

